# Thursday night drinks 5th January - Moevenpick JBR



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

HI everybody!!

Now that the holidays are over (or at least they are for most of us!) and hopefully you have begun to recover from overeating and all the hangovers.... it's time to get back in to the old routine.... the ever popular Thursday night drinks!!!

Since our Dutch organiser is still in the land of clogs trying to survive the cold... it falls upon my humble self to organise the first meet up of the New Year.

The regulars know how to find us. For newbies please send me a PM so we can exchange contact info.

The proposed venue this week is the pool bar at the Moevenpick on JBR walk. As well as a relaxed atmosphere they also have shisha for those out there who want to try the local flavours.
We will meet from 9pm as usual.

Let's start the year as we mean to go on!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds good! I have a wedding to attend on Friday and there will be no drinking there so I need my weekly booze fix!


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> Sounds good! I have a wedding to attend on Friday and there will be no drinking there so I need my weekly booze fix!


Keen, been here two days and havent had a beer yet, if this continues Ill dieing for a beer by Thursday! Keen to meet some new people.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

dude you should've brought some beer from the Duty free at the airport. I always buy some when I do.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

As usual, Ill probably be there... hopefully I wont show up just as you guys are walking out though, haha. Im still so sorry about that nonsense. Blah.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Would like to make it but have to travel for work 
Can any have some on mybehalf until then...?


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I didnt buy any Duty free, not the smartest thing i did on arrival. Never again.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

@ Yogagirl ... how many paces is that? As always, might be too far ... LOL


----------



## scoop (Dec 15, 2010)

Just landed and currently based in Sharjah, so a bit of a trek for me too but I hope to be there as it would be great to meet some people here.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> @ Yogagirl ... how many paces is that? As always, might be too far ... LOL


Hmmm depending on which way you walk down it might be between 60 and 65 steps... still within your range though!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Just a quick reminder to everyone to let me know if they are coming! The weekend is just around the corner!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> Just a quick reminder to everyone to let me know if they are coming! The weekend is just around the corner!


BUmping up the thread...


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Yay! I've survived the cold (and the clogs for that matter) and am IN...of course..


----------



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

Im in, looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wait! yankee79, haven't we met you already


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We should be in - see you all tomorrow ... or wait ... today


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hope it won't be too far for you guys, having to cross the street and all


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe, dont give away Yankee's secret identity (at least not on the internet)! Theres a reason all of us here use fake names.... LOL.  

See you all there tonight!



w_man said:


> We should be in - see you all tomorrow ... or wait ... today


I think the laws recently changed in UAE against Canadians, you might need to apply for a special permit allowing you to hang out with cool people W! Hehe.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

w_man said:


> We should be in - see you all tomorrow ... or wait ... today


Yes indeed... today... although I noticed last night that I got the date wrong!  I guess I was hoping I would be off on the 6th January as it is a holiday back home...

See ya tonight neighbours!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have a great evening!


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

hi everybody.. would like to join you today for the first time..


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

New people are always welcome 

Oh and NS, yes but I don't think many of us have nicknames on FaceBook too lol I need to see your passport to see if you haven't actually legally changed your name. Oh and is Optimus Prime on your friends list


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's very easy finding a person's real name....google truly is amazing!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What's my name then 

Thanks to Nawar I am craving shisha tonight!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> What's my name then


Let's just call you Moe!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> The proposed venue this week is the pool bar at the Moevenpick on JBR walk.


I'm wondering when you're going to start finding better places for these meet-ups

Despite the fact I want to catch up with you + meet new faces, I think I'm going to prefer being elsewhere (hopefully someplace that won't force me to fall asleep :dance

Have great fun though, looking forward to days when you choose better spots (you don't need to mention it, I know how much you love me :angel


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> I think the laws recently changed in UAE against Canadians, you might need to apply for a special permit allowing you to hang out with cool people W! Hehe.


Hardy har har ... Damn Harper!! :boxing:


----------



## Titch84 (Jan 3, 2011)

ooooh I'm interested in coming along to meet people...x


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> I'm wondering when you're going to start finding better places for these meet-ups
> 
> Despite the fact I want to catch up with you + meet new faces, I think I'm going to prefer being elsewhere (hopefully someplace that won't force me to fall asleep :dance
> 
> Have great fun though, looking forward to days when you choose better spots (you don't need to mention it, I know how much you love me :angel


Better is a subjective thing.... It would help if you explained what constitutes a good place for you?
ANd BTW... NOTHING is stopping YOU from organising a meet up in a "better" venue.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Better is a subjective thing.... It would help if you explained what constitutes a good place for you?
> ANd BTW... NOTHING is stopping YOU from organising a meet up in a "better" venue.


In this case, by better, I mean any place where you won't fall asleep because of the environment & atmosphere.. I get over-bored in Moevenpick regardless of the great company I might have...

Well if you're up for a beer lover's get together then I'd be more than happy to organize something  Alright alright, just give me some time to sort out my mess then I'll try and come up with something :lie:


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

qetadgzcb said:


> In this case, by better, I mean any place where you won't fall asleep because of the environment & atmosphere.. I get over-bored in Moevenpick regardless of the great company I might have...
> 
> Well if you're up for a beer lover's get together then I'd be more than happy to organize something  Alright alright, just give me some time to sort out my mess then I'll try and come up with something :lie:


Aaah...I like to see people put their money where their mouth is!


----------



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Wait! yankee79, haven't we met you already


vey funny Moe  as in see u all....its all about the excitement:clap2:


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Aaah...I like to see people put their money where their mouth is!


Don't hold your breath then! "Homer Simpson" here has been saying this for a year now!


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Well im contemplating coming down to this! Be nice to see the area too as im still not sure where to live! ha ha!!! If i make it, ill be coming down on the metro, which station will i need to get off at? Im hazarding a guess at the Marina station but not sure. 

Also, what time do the Metro's run till? Just because its how ill get back to my hotel i reckon as it will be the cheapest option.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Don't hold your breath then! "Homer Simpson" here has been saying this for a year now!


Hey I haven't even completed a year here yet, please no misleading false information  And alright, you asked for it, I'm organizing something for next Thursday.. I'll start a thread tomorrow night!!



MarcelDH said:


> Aaah...I like to see people put their money where their mouth is!


Man this ain't cool, you shouldn't provoke your own kind.. we don't do this to each other, what happened to the code of men!?!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Probably should get off at the Dubai Marina station but even the one after which is JLT is perfectly fine as they both take you to either end of JBR.

Last metro train will leave at 11pm from either end of the track so it's not a very convenient way of getting to and from areas at night.


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Cheers Moe, whats a taxi likely to set me back from there to the Fairmont hotel? Just need to plan if i can affiord to do it on the limited budget i have! Its also to see if i can afford a few drinks tonight and also an Indian Saturday!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

zoglug said:


> Cheers Moe, whats a taxi likely to set me back from there to the Fairmont hotel? Just need to plan if i can affiord to do it on the limited budget i have! Its also to see if i can afford a few drinks tonight and also an Indian Saturday!


Maybe I am too late, but the taxi would set you back by around 50 Dhs


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks all for a great evening the other night (been a bit of a hectic weekend for me!). It was great fun and I still cant believe we said goodbye at 3am!!
Look forward to the next Thursday night drinks....


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

hey guys.. it was great meeting you the other night.. thanks for the warm welcome.. ))


----------



## homealone (Jan 10, 2011)

Yoga girl said:


> HI everybody!!
> 
> Now that the holidays are over (or at least they are for most of us!) and hopefully you have begun to recover from overeating and all the hangovers.... it's time to get back in to the old routine.... the ever popular Thursday night drinks!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Im new and would like to join the thursday crowd
my number is 971 5045 10471


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

homealone said:


> Hi Im new and would like to join the thursday crowd
> my number is


HI there!
I'm afraid you missed this one but there is another thread started for this week's Thursday night drinks.

You might like to go back into the system and delete your number and PM the organiser of this week's event!!!! The entire world can read your mobile on the web,... Do you really want that?

You need 5 posts before you can send a Private Message.


----------

